# How long on the oak?



## mrzazz (Nov 5, 2010)

I racked and oaked 4 wines today. Muscat, Cabernet Sauvignon, Pinot noir, and Zin Blush. Soooooooo how long should I leave on the oak chips? I put 1 oz of chips in each as per the directions on the package. Light oak in the mascot and french medium in the other three.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 5, 2010)

The wines that I oaked (chips) I left in for about 10 months for the reds. I didn't oak the whites or fruits although you can a little.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 5, 2010)

There's no one answer, partly because it's a personal taste kind of thing. Personally I would want the Cab Sauv oakier than the Pinot Noir (which I might not have oaked). I wouldn't have oaked the Zin Blush. Don't know about the Muscat.

Steve


----------



## mrzazz (Nov 5, 2010)

well !! hmm !! I guess I'll have reconsider .... any other comments fellow wine makers? Thanks everyone


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 5, 2010)

3 oz of medium-toasted american oak in my blueberry vanilla for 1 week was perfect. 1 oz. of the same type oak in my Frost grape/elderberry for 1 week was great, too, since I made it a rosé, a light-bodied red wine.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah - use your palate as a guide. When the wine has the taste you want from the oak - rack it off.


----------



## rowingvitner (Nov 8, 2010)

Don't want to hi jack anyones thread, but does any1 have advice for oaking 6 gallons of merlot? i have french med toast, but have yet to make a move. 
thanks in advance


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 8, 2010)

rowingvitner said:


> Don't want to hi jack anyones thread, but does any1 have advice for oaking 6 gallons of merlot? i have french med toast, but have yet to make a move.
> thanks in advance



I would do 2-3oz in a mesh or nylon hanging from the top of the carboy into the liquor. Check in 3 days. I left 4 oz. in my blueberry merlot for 1 week and it may have been too much.


----------

